# Seachem Flourite, Flourite Dark, or Flourite Black?



## Arkaeus

Hello peeps, I'm wanting to start my first freshwater planted tank. I'm about to purchase the lights (*AquaticLife T5 HO Light Link Fixture - FreshWater, 48" 2x54w) *and I made one of the DIY co2 kits with a coke bottle. I was curious if one fluorite is better than the other? Here are the 3 I'm looking at. Seachem Flourite, Flourite Dark, or Flourite Black

*Concentration of nutrients in Flourite™:*

Aluminum​ 10210​ Barium​ 124​ Calcium​ 195​ Cobalt​ 6​ Chromium​ 13​ Copper​ 17​ Iron​ 18500​ Potassium​ 2195​ Magnesium​ 2281​ Manganese​ 64​ Sodium​ 223​ Nickel​ 12​ Vanadium​ 15​ Zinc​ 29​
Fluorite Dark:
Aluminum​ 2166​ Barium​ 3​ Calcium​ 2378​ Cobalt​ 2​ Chromium​ 5​ Copper​ 11​ Iron​ 5326​ Potassium​ 136​ Magnesium​ 2422​ Manganese​ 384​ Sodium​ 269​ Nickel​ 3​ Vanadium​ 3​ Zinc​ 60​
Fluorite Black
Aluminum​ 33510​ Barium​ 19​ Calcium​ 20950​ Cobalt​ 4​ Chromium​ 7​ Copper​ 17​ Iron​ 4338​ Potassium​ 374​ Magnesium​ 1868​ Manganese​ 51​ Sodium​ 5484​ Nickel​ 9​ Vanadium​ 11​ Zinc​ 9
​
I have some dwarf cockatoo cichlid's German Blue Rams and cardinal tetras. I'm going to get low to medium light plants since my wpg is around 2. Needing some wisdom =)


----------



## lauraleellbp

Welcome to TPT!

Really the main benefit to using Flourite is that it has a high CEC- meaning its ability to absorb nutrients from the water column and hold them for plant roots. So the difference to plants between the actual mineral content between the different Flourites is minimal to nonexistent.

Pick whichever one you like the color of best, that's what most people do. Personally, I like the blacks. :icon_smil

DO make sure to rinse it VERY well before adding to the tank, though!


----------



## Arkaeus

Would you suggest Flourite as my best option or go with another substrate? I just don't want to buy the wrong one. I'm pretty sure Ill be going with Flourite black if Flourite is best.


----------



## hbosman

I've been using the same batch of flourite for over 5 years and it doesn't appear to be disintegrating yet. I'm guessing it will last indefinitely. Some other products are only good for a few years. Something to keep in mind. 

I would say the older my flourite has gotten, the better my crypts have grown. I have to rip out clumps of crypts every few months.


----------



## bkrivera

which ever one u choose is fine but it works even better if u use flora base with it. Use half of florite and half of flora base it works great together with great results.


----------



## OverStocked

Florabase disintegrates quickly. Not worth it at all. It is designed to be replaced every year.

Flourite with good root tabs (cough  ) and good column dosing works great.


----------



## Arkaeus

Awesome tips, I am looking for something that will last a long time. I am not a big fan of re-doing my tank every year. Also... Your saying it will absorb minerals from the water. Do i need to use plant Additives/Supplements? as in fertilizer?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Probably, but it depends on your lighting and bioload. If you go with a well-stocked low light setup, the plants may be able to obtain all the nutrients they need from fish waste and respiration (which is the way I personally set up my own tanks).

If you go with a higher light setup, the plants will grow more quickly and therefore need additional nutrients.


----------



## MarkMc

over_stocked said:


> Florabase disintegrates quickly. Not worth it at all. It is designed to be replaced every year.
> 
> Flourite with good root tabs (cough  ) and good column dosing works great.


What brand root tabs do you use? And how do you use them?


----------



## wkndracer

hbosman said:


> I've been using the same batch of flourite for over 5 years and it doesn't appear to be disintegrating yet. I'm guessing it will last indefinitely. Some other products are only good for a few years. Something to keep in mind.
> I would say the older my flourite has gotten, the better my crypts have grown. I have to rip out clumps of crypts every few months.


2+ years and seems to be good to go forever in the tank. Used as a capping material in my mineralized and soil tanks too. My personel favorite.
Same experience on two of my tanks having to pull various crypts.



over_stocked said:


> Florabase disintegrates quickly. Not worth it at all. It is designed to be replaced every year.
> Flourite with good root tabs (cough  ) and good column dosing works great.


Used Flora-base in addition to an existing tank with river gravel substrate (my first planted tank). It turned into 'filler' between the rocks. Along the glass above the tank frame Flora-base looks like mud or mortar between the pebbles. 



MarkMc said:


> What brand root tabs do you use? And how do you use them?


Shameless plug!! ROFL







no really, where's the plug's?
Root Plugs
Root Plugs +FE
Vote and name the stuff folks help him out here LOL








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/103874-name-my-fertilizer-poll.html
SureGro was a good one :icon_eek: Vote for that :icon_mrgr


----------



## MarkMc

wkndracer said:


> Shameless plug!! ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really, where's the plug's?
> Root Plugs
> Root Plugs +FE
> Vote and name the stuff folks help him out here LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/103874-name-my-fertilizer-poll.html
> SureGro was a good one :icon_eek: Vote for that :icon_mrgr


Say what?! Did I miss something?


----------



## MarkMc

Guess I did miss something. Wasn't aware of the root tab pole.


----------



## fishyjoe24

can i high jack the thread for a second and ask, how much flourite i will need for a 110 gallon long. 72x16x22


----------



## Darkblade48

fishyjoe24 said:


> can i high jack the thread for a second and ask, how much flourite i will need for a 110 gallon long. 72x16x22


Have you checked out the substrate calculator we have?

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## stewardwildcat

lauraleellbp said:


> DO make sure to rinse it VERY well before adding to the tank, though!


DO THIS!!!! I didnt rinse mine very well and I have been trying to filter out the clay cloud for 2 weeks using clarifiers and extra floss. I liked the color I got, regular flourite, but it is fairly light. You will be able to uproot plants easily until they are established.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Darkblade48 said:


> Have you checked out the substrate calculator we have?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


wow, i didn't know we had one thanks very kind of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captivate05

The Flourite Black I got was pretty dirty. I dumped it into a five gallon bucket, took it outside, and ran a hose over it until I filled the bucket up. I then dumped out as much water as I could, and repeated. I did that about six or seven times, until the water started to be clear. I did "stir" the Flourite with the hose as much as I could.

After I put it in the tank, I filled the tank carefully. The water stayed crystal clear. Of course, I also have Purigen in the filter.

I can't imagine just dumping it in the tank :confused1:. I couldn't see the flourite in the bucket the first few times it filled up! But I just love the way it looks in the tank. By far the most attractive substrate I've ever used


----------



## fishyjoe24

how many inches of flourite will i need 2-3 right?


----------



## Yield9

I second the 'rinse well' comment. I am setting up a new 100 gallon planted tank and have a real mess on my hands. I went with the dark brown Flourite and thought I'd rinsed it pretty well, but realize now I should have done more. The water has been so cloudy for two days now that I still can't see my 3D background. Going to have to drain the tank, rinse again and start over. 
When I stir up the bottom, I find that all the silt isn't being removed by the filter either - it just settles out of the water column and lays on top of the substrate. Frustrating!


----------



## Landau

2-3 inches is about right, I have a Regular flourite under Flourite dark - like you I couldn't decide so split the difference.

The first week was cloudy city but all is good now after 2 months. Even moving plants doesn't stir up much dust.

One thing I noticed is Flourite holds newly planted stem plants down much better than my old pea gravel.


----------

